# Tcd5400 120?



## fmalgiog (Jan 23, 2005)

Anyone know if there's such thing as a 120GB image for a TCD5400 Sereies 2?
If so where can I get one? InstantCake only has 40 and 80.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You do not need an image with the exact size. When you use Instantcake, it will expand to use the whole drive.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

fmalgiog said:


> Anyone know if there's such thing as a 120GB image for a TCD5400 Sereies 2?
> If so where can I get one? InstantCake only has 40 and 80.


The TCD540140 uses a 120GB hard drive.

I'd get the 40 hour image. If someday you need to put it on a 60GB drive because your 120GB drive dies and you have nothing else, the 80 hour image wouldn't work.


----------



## fmalgiog (Jan 23, 2005)

So if I have a model TCD540040 and a blank 120GB drive, I should still order the TCD540040 image from InstantCake?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

yes


----------

